# P0118 Engine Coolant Temp. Circ. High Input



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

Have a 99 A4 30v and scanned it and this code came up. Any suggestions to find out exactly what the problem is? The coolant temp. gauge operates very randomly. Reaches temp, then falls, and does this often during a drive. Have a new thermostat, water pump, radiator, and coolant is fresh also. I'm hoping this is just a sensor, just don't know where or how to test this. Thoughts?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: P0118 Engine Coolant Temp. Circ. High Input (availrva)*

Sounds like you need a new coolant temperature sensor, about $15 at AutoZone. Green Top.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: P0118 Engine Coolant Temp. Circ. High Input (tryin2vw)*

on a 99 its actually a blue square coolant temp sensor. same spot but different sensor. and they are about 44.00


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: P0118 Engine Coolant Temp. Circ. High Input (Slimjimmn)*

Cool, thanks guys. Found a blue top one on ECS for $16.49. Probably should check to see which color I have on there now, but according to my VIN it's blue. Pretty likely this is the problem though? Any way to check this by using a jumper in the plug or anything? I did something like that on my mk3 to determine it was a bad fan switch... not sure if it would apply in this case or not.


----------



## The Stallion (Aug 4, 2009)

left field side note,your name..avail, as in the band? anyway for your health, the organ suit skit was the best.


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (The Stallion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Stallion* »_left field side note,your name..avail, as in the band? anyway for your health, the organ suit skit was the best.

haha yeah, avail as in the band. one of my favorites. I still like the wine country skit a lot. An old standby. hahaa .. . that whole show is awesome.


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (availrva)*

Found this: http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng108.shtml . Haven't actually read it yet, but figured I'd post it for search purposes. 


_Modified by availrva at 9:37 PM 9-9-2009_


----------

